# Changing from combo pump to insight pump cannula



## sam4 (Oct 19, 2017)

Hello 
I have recently changed from the combo pump to the insight.
I used to use 8mm cannulas but now using 6mm ones. I seem to be having some issues with the new cannulas that seem a bit different?
 There seems to be more 'bent' cannulas needing changing more often and sometimes with blood in them.
Just wondering if anyone encountered any problems when switching? I am going to order some 8mm ones to give a try and see if they are any better.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 19, 2017)

I've never used a Roche pump, but I do know from my own experience and that of several other members that 'the set chooses the person' and that different sets will suit some people and not others.

I've always had problems with longer sets and sets that go in at 90-degrees. Shorter angled sets suit me far better.

Hope the 8mm ones suit you better.


----------



## CosmicHedgehog (Dec 8, 2017)

sam4 said:


> Hello
> I have recently changed from the combo pump to the insight.
> I used to use 8mm cannulas but now using 6mm ones. I seem to be having some issues with the new cannulas that seem a bit different?
> There seems to be more 'bent' cannulas needing changing more often and sometimes with blood in them.
> Just wondering if anyone encountered any problems when switching? I am going to order some 8mm ones to give a try and see if they are any better.


Hi, Yes i was on the insight after i upgraded from a combo. Unfortunately there is only 1 cannula type for the insight in varying different lengths. I personally did not get on with the insight cannulas at all and had so many problems my team agreed to put me back on a combo because i never had a problem with those cannulas. I noticed the combo cannulas are much more flexible and softer. if you look at the 2 next to each other you will see what i mean, the insight cannula, and i'm talking about the bit that goes in you, is quite tough and white, the combo cannulas are clear and more flexible so tend to kink less than the insight ones. I found the length didn't matter with the insight cannulas they all had the same problem of kinking and needing to be changed almost every day, Like everydayupsanddowns said the cannula chooses you so if you are having problems i would bring it up with your team and see if there is something that can be done.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 8, 2017)

Gosh!

True I have had the occasional 'kink' since I've had the Insight - seem to have to have the bit of skin it's going in, really taut between the 'legs' of the inserter before 'firing' it in, otherwise I get creases round the sticky part anyway so that's a bit tricky on my tum, but OK at the top of my thighs and apparently on my bum also but Pete does those for me cos I ain't that flexible LOL

There are also the Insight 'Rapid' cannulas as opposed to the 'Flex' ones I use - are they the ones with the stainless steel filament?   They were also sposed to be bringing out ones called 'Tender' however I think those are the angled ones as they seem to be longer lengths same as the Combo angled ones are.

Have you discussed this with the pump helpline as opposed to your clinic?  If you ring during weekday working hours, you get someone who AFAIK is at Burgess Hill - English accent anyway!

Incidentally - I find the sticky stuff on Insight cannulas far less reliable than the Combo ones ever were.  The other day, I went through 3 in quick succession - they couldn't withstand me pulling knickers and trousers up past where I'd put em (a totally usual site on my tum)  Other times when it's time to pull em out/off - they've stuck that B well I can't even work an edge loose with a fingernail !  (Frustrating in the extreme cos I is one of life's 'pickers' LOL)  (Jennifer! Stop that! - it will NEVER heal!)


----------

